# OWB, Leg Drop Holster recommendations for CZ 75 SP-01?



## Reidster (Oct 11, 2019)

Hey all. So I shot my CZ 75 SP-01 for the first time yesterday. It's awesome! I'm a first time shooter and everyone in my class kept commenting on how accurate I was. I just shrugged my shoulders and kept saying, "I think it's the gun. I don't know what the hell I'm doing!"

In this class I'm taking...and may continue to take...they use "Leg Drop" holsters for training. They supply Glocks and holsters to their students at a fee - but they let me bring the CZ. Problem is, the holster they let me use was "ill-fitting" to say the least. I kept thinking my gun was going to fall out.

So...I've looked around a bit and really the only holster that seems to fit the bill is the Aliengear Cloak Mod Drop Leg Holster:

https://aliengearholsters.com/tactical-leg-holster.html

Seems like what I need for this class. But are there any other recos I should consider? Keep in mind it does need to be "Leg Drop". And I'm not looking to spend a fortune since I live in CA and can't carry anyway. It's just for training purposes.

Any good/bad feedback on Aliengear if I decide to move forward?

Thanks!
Reid


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I would find another school that doesn't insist you use a holster that is useless unless you are an operator wanna be or on a swat team.

GW


----------



## Reidster (Oct 11, 2019)

@Goldwing

Ha! Hard to disagree. As goofy as it seems - and it does seem goofy - I actually had a pretty good time and may want to continue with the training. It was a fun way to spend a Sunday afternoon.

Thanks for the feedback. I'm learning!


----------



## W1bowo (Aug 25, 2019)

Reidster said:


> @Goldwing
> 
> Ha! Hard to disagree. As goofy as it seems - and it does seem goofy - I actually had a pretty good time and may want to continue with the training. It was a fun way to spend a Sunday afternoon.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. I'm learning!


+1


----------

